# Oct 12/12



## Vishnu2 (Sep 28, 2012)

On October 12/12 I will be welcoming into my home a 8 week old Chinchilla. She/He is as white as snow. I have picked the name "Frost". This is a unisex name I think. We won't know the sex for about 6 months. I am super excited. However, I wanted to get the experience of these little guys from you guys. Have you ever had one? Knew someone that did? Overall what do you think of them? Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pemry3 (Sep 28, 2012)

They are great! They are just little balls of energy. I have never personally owned one but I have worked with them in the past. 

I would let them play in a room, where they would actually bounce off the walls. It is also fun watching them have their dust baths. 

They are a goo small pet in my opinion. Enjoy your new fuzz baby.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 28, 2012)

No experience with them but I think they're very cool animals. I love the name you have picked out too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 28, 2012)

All I can remember is how soft they are and the fun it is to watch them take their dust baths.


----------



## wellington (Sep 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics. Always wanted one. That's all I know love the name


----------

